# Forum General General Discussion  Halloween-Хелоуин

## Siriusly

I read this on TASS: 
"Этого праздника американцы ждут с таким же нетерпением, как Рождество."  
Well this is completely false reality. In America it is also said that Halloween is the second most popular holiday...but to be honest, this is all propaganda created by the business community and the media...created to generate interest and enthusiam...and consequently, just to make money!  
The most popular holidays in America, monetary interest aside are in order: Christmas, Thanksgiving Day, Fourth of July=Independence Day; and New Years Day. Halloween is popular only for children and dorks!

----------


## Plastic-Saint

Also: It is VERY popular for alcoholic university students! in fact, more popular than thanksgiving and maybe even christmas combined(most uni students i know arent very christian and only welcome the break from classes). ^_^

----------


## Бармалей

> The most popular holidays in America, monetary interest aside are in order: Christmas, Thanksgiving Day, Fourth of July=Independence Day; and New Years Day. Halloween is popular only for children and dorks!

 ...and all of which generate obscene amounts of money in sales, to boot.

----------


## capecoddah

Third most popular party day after New Year's Eve and Superbowl Sunday.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

To my horror some people in Russia celebrate it...

----------


## Indra

> To my horror

  Ну так и задумано  :P

----------


## adoc

hmm, subtract children, their parents, alcoholic students, alcoholic people who remember being students, retail business owners, bored to death people from small towns... finally, subtract dorks... Siriusly, you're left alone...

----------


## Siriusly

> hmm, subtract children, their parents, alcoholic students, alcoholic people who remember being students, retail business owners, bored to death people from small towns... finally, subtract dorks... Siriusly, you're left alone...

 Exactly! A grumpy old man and lovin' it!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  To my horror    Ну так и задумано  :P

   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> To my horror some people in Russia celebrate it...

 Siriusly speaking, I agree that this is a dorky celebration.

----------


## Dobry

::   
This is not a big holiday... it's a small holiday, marking the winter solstice.  There are much bigger holidays here... Christmas, New Year, Thanksgiving, Fourth of July, etc. 
I have no idea why American media would say that Halloween is the second most popular holiday. 
This must be a marketing/sales technique... to sell candy.    ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I'd have been a tad surprised to discover that Halloween is the second most popular holiday in the US if *Siriusly* hadn't assured us that that item of news is false. I think that people don't take Halloween seriously here in Russia. There are of course a certain number of people who actually celebrate it and consequently follow all the necessary customs of this holiday but in general, as I said, people aren't accustomed to seeing this holiday in the same way as, say, New Year or birthday. I reckon that both in America and in Russia people associate Halloween with something fun. It must be good fun to change into a devil or some other mystical creature!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

It's a bad idea to celebrate a foreigners' holiday in our own country... I don't approve of such actions :-/ Even if it's not taken seriously at all. It is not ours.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I partly agree. Yet, we need some holiday from abroad. I can't remember any other foreign holidays that have as much influence (still little, though) as Halloween in Russia..... I'd venture a guess that there are none. I mean those holidays that are more or less known by Russians. I imagine that you can do whatever you want regardless of where it originally comes from.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Why would we need their holidays?

----------


## ReDSanchous

I don't mean that we are in need of foreign holidays. What I mean is that it's great when people can choose what they want to celebrate. Halloween is not an official holiday, so what's the problem? The fact that it's been growing more and more popular in the past few years? Do you project that we can soon find out that Halloween is more than just a holiday for particular groups of population?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Why would we need their holidays?

 You mean you need no pretext to get hammered?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> You mean you need no pretext to get hammered?

 I don't drink alcohol :P It isn't a day off either...   

> What I mean is that it's great when people can choose what they want to celebrate.

 Isn't it a bit... degrading to dissolve in an alien culture? Just one answer, what for? Let's tell Barmaley -- go celebrate Масленицу. Why don't they do that? They don't need it. Neither do we. Of course, everyone has the right to celebrate what he wants to celebrate, but let's not make it a national event...

----------


## adoc

> I have no idea why American media would say that Halloween is the second most popular holiday.

 Apparently, it was ITAR-TASS, a Russian news agency, that said that.  Why they said that?  Who knows, they can say anything...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> The fact that it's been growing more and more popular in the past few years?

 Thanks to alcoholic students. I think it's the only group that celebrate Halloween on a regular basis.  ::  
By the way we have great pagan holiday of our own - Ивана Купала. I really don't see why we should adopt Halloween.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> This is not a big holiday... it's a small holiday, marking the winter solstice.

 I thought winter solstice was in december (22nd I believe)...   ::

----------


## basurero

> You mean you need no pretext to get hammered?
> 			
> 		  I don't drink alcohol :P It isn't a day off either... 
> [quote:230ul7di]What I mean is that it's great when people can choose what they want to celebrate.

 Isn't it a bit... degrading to dissolve in an alien culture? Just one answer, what for? Let's tell Barmaley -- go celebrate Масленицу. Why don't they do that? They don't need it. Neither do we. Of course, everyone has the right to celebrate what he wants to celebrate, but let's not make it a national event...[/quote:230ul7di] 
Каждый раз, когда ребенок, празднующий Халоуин, подходит к моему дому, я ему даю моркови.

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry    
> This is not a big holiday... it's a small holiday, marking the winter solstice.   I thought winter solstice was in december (22nd I believe)...

 Yes, KV, you are correct.  I am sorry, I am wrong. 
Halloween is the traditional celebration of the end of the old Celtic summer season.  I apologize for my error in information.     ::  
This is not a holiday that I honor, or participate in... and it is not a U.S. _official_... or _government_... holiday (= 'no work'), and many churches don't consider it a 'holiday'.  
For 'importance' in America... in my opinion... Halloween is similar to St. Patrick's Day... a reason to have fun.    ::   
Christmas, Thanksgiving, New Year, 4th of July, and several other major holidays are considered much more important than Halloween.

----------


## Оля

> Каждый раз, когда ребенок, празднующий Хеллоуин, подходит к моему дому, я ему даю морковку.

 Не знаю, почему, но так ("морковку") почему-то намного естественней звучит.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> I don't mean that we are in need of foreign holidays. What I mean is that it's great when people can choose what they want to celebrate. Halloween is not an official holiday, so what's the problem? The fact that it's been growing more and more popular in the past few years? Do you project that we can soon find out that Halloween is more than just a holiday for particular groups of population?

 ReDSanchous... 
I just now saw your message.   
Halloween (also known as "All Saints' Day") is being celebrated every year by certain churches, and certain groups.  _Wiccan_ is a recognized religion in the U.S., and it celebrates "All Saints' Day", as a religious day.   
Religious freedom is, of course, a strong foundation in U.S. history, so there are many churches that will honor and celibrate some days, but that other churches will not honor nor celibrate.   
Halloween is a religious holiday for some churches... and Halloween in a much "lighter" form, is a holiday for children to dress in costumes,  ask for candy, and to have fun. 
I don't see or predict any problem.  I don't honor Halloween... but I protect the rights of the people that do consider Halloween a holiday.  I mention Wiccans, because of Halloween... but Wiccans are some of the kindest, most peaceful people I've met.  They are an important part of American religious culture.  I write this as a Christian... and I have Wiccan friends. 
But!  I _AM_ surprised that someone or some media said that Halloween is the "2nd biggest holiday in the U.S."  Most Americans, I think, would disagree.  Even Wiccans, I think, would disagree.

----------


## Dobry

> Каждый раз, когда ребенок, празднующий Халоуин, подходит к моему дому, я ему даю моркови.

 Giving a carrot to a child could save her or him.  Good gift...  even if you speak as a joke... I believe you speak sincerely.  Good for you Basurero.  Muy bien. 
D

----------


## ReDSanchous

Dobry, I take your point that it is very important to honor other people's beliefs and protect their rights. I didn't know of Wiccan. Now that you've told me about it, I know that there are certain people in the States for whom the holiday is not fun but rather a way of expressing their religious views. Now it's clear for me that it's possible to distinguish between two forms of Halloween - the traditional one and the light one. 
That you have Wiccan friends is very good, I think. Believing in something different to what is considered normal in your country should not be an obstacle when making friends for example. 
Perhaps, the author of the article stating that Halloween is the 2nd most popular holiday in the USA meant non-official holidays. Then, probably, Halloween can take 2nd place.

----------


## Triton

> I can't remember any other foreign holidays that have as much influence (still little, though) as Halloween in Russia...

 How about St Valentine's Day?  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

That's right. St Valentine's Day seems to be even more popular than Halloween in Russia. Anyhow, this holiday relates to love which is 'recognized' all over the world whereas mystical creatures are not. It's all about your attitude towards these holidays, your life position, and your life status. For example, my parents care about neither of the holidays. The same holds true for me at the moment. But as a schoolboy, I used to send postcards (valentines) on Saint Valentine's Day. Probably, a lot of couples give presents to one another on this day. Thus again, this foreign holiday is not official and very popular.

----------


## adoc

Yeah, religious, right.  Now I understand why they say "drink like a fish", that apparently signifies closeness to Jesus.

----------


## Siriusly

> St Valentine's Day....relates to love which is 'recognized' all over the world...

 You got your holidays confused here, comrade. Based on your statement you obviously are talking about another popular American holiday "April Fool's Day"!!!!  ::   
By the way, are Russians familiar with this holiday and if so, is it celebrated?

----------


## Dobry

> Yeah, religious, right.  Now I understand why they say "drink like a fish", that apparently signifies closeness to Jesus.

 I assume you're being sarcastic.   I like the fish pun.  Clever.   ::   
"Religious" does not equal "Christian". 
There are many religions, many faiths, and many people who have no faith.   
But everyone has the right to choose a belief/faith... or no belief.   
I have no right to interfere with anyone's belief/faith... unless that belief/faith involves harming others.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  
> Каждый раз, когда ребенок, празднующий Халоуин, подходит к моему дому, я ему даю моркови.   Giving a carrot to a child could save her or him.  Good gift...  even if you speak as a joke... I believe you speak sincerely.  Good for you Basurero.  Muy bien. 
> D

 Да, я в действительности так делаю... Если бы только дети так высоко ценили мои мокровки, как и ты.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> Да, я в действительности так делаю... Если бы только дети так высоко ценили мои мокровки, как и ты.

   ::

----------


## adoc

> Да, я в действительности так делаю... Если бы только дети так высоко ценили мои мокровки, как и ты.

 Sometimes you have to be careful when you say "моя морковка".  Say simply "морковка", don't specify the ownership.   ::

----------


## adoc

> But everyone has the right to choose a belief/faith... or no belief.

 You don't get to choose anything, it's a matter of programming. If you were born and raised in Iraq, you'd be declaring a jihad on me now. 
As for Halloween, I seriously doubt that a majority of people having fun in costumes associate it in any way with a religious ritual, the way the russian holy orthodox ch...government agency tries to paint them.

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  But everyone has the right to choose a belief/faith... or no belief.     You don't get to choose anything, it's a matter of programming. If you were born and raised in Iraq, you'd be declaring a jihad on me now. 
> As for Halloween, I seriously doubt that a majority of people having fun in costumes associate it in any way with a religious ritual, the way the russian holy orthodox ch...government agency tries to paint them.

 I want to believe that everyone has the right to choose her or his faith... but I don't always get what I want.    ::   
Anyway... for _some_ (not _all_) people here, Halloween is considered a religious holiday.  For Wiccans, it is a holy day.   
For the Roman Catholic Church... it celebrates 1 November as "All Saints Day"... the church's method for dealing the with the old Celtic religious holiday of "All Hallows Eve"  (also known as "Samhain", or Halloween). 
And adoc... I did NOT say the _majority_ of people consider it a religious holiday.  For most people it's simply an evening of children dressing in funny or scary or cute costumes, and asking for candy... telling scary stories... having fun.

----------


## scotcher

When they say "second biggest", aren't they measuring bigness on how much money is spent nationally around each of the holidays? 
I could believe halloween was second "biggest" by that logic.

----------


## Dobry

> When they say "second biggest", aren't they measuring bigness on how much money is spent nationally around each of the holidays? 
> I could believe halloween was second "biggest" by that logic.

   ::   
Interesting thought!  Scotcher may be right.     ::   
In terms of money... a lot of money is spent on candy, costumes, tricks... Halloween is very big for merchants in the U.K., Ireland, Scotland, U.S., etc. 
I have been thinking "popularity"... Scotcher goes for the "money"...    ::   
Scotcher, 'ol' chap'... good thinking.

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  But everyone has the right to choose a belief/faith... or no belief.     You don't get to choose anything, it's a matter of programming. If you were born and raised in Iraq, you'd be declaring a jihad on me now.

   ::    I'm the last person on the face of the Earth that would declare Jihad on anyone.   
I'm only a janitor.  ::

----------


## Triton

> You got your holidays confused here, comrade. Based on your statement you obviously are talking about another popular American holiday "April Fool's Day"!!!! 
> By the way, are Russians familiar with this holiday and if so, is it celebrated?

 They are and it is.  ::  The name is different though: “День смеха”.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  St Valentine's Day....relates to love which is 'recognized' all over the world...   You got your holidays confused here, comrade. Based on your statement you obviously are talking about another popular American holiday "April Fool's Day"!!!!   
> By the way, are Russians familiar with this holiday and if so, is it celebrated?

 I'm even not shure about it's American origin. As far as I know this "holiday" was brought to Russia by Peter the Great from Europe in the end of XVII century.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  St Valentine's Day....relates to love which is 'recognized' all over the world...   You got your holidays confused here, comrade. Based on your statement you obviously are talking about another popular American holiday "April Fool's Day"!!!!   
> By the way, are Russians familiar with this holiday and if so, is it celebrated?

 I can't understand why I got my holidays confused! Could you clarify this for me please? I don't have a clue what "April Fool's Day has to do with love. And you quoted my phrase stating that love is a term acknolwedged everywhere on earth, which makes me think that there's something the matter with this phrase.  
I agree with adoc that the majority of people don't consider Halloween a religious holiday. I said earlier that I take the view that for most Halloween is just a day of fun.  
As Triton's said, Russians are familiar with April Fool's Day and celebrate it. Though I don't think it's possible to celebrate a holiday such April Fool's Day. In what way can you celebrate it? Is fooling others called celebration? I doubt it...   ::

----------


## capecoddah

A $5,000,000,000.00 holiday, 
A good day to blow off some steam.
So what if it's  a material holiday? I spent $20 on candy to keep the little bastards in the neighborhood quiet for a year!

----------


## ReDSanchous

> A $5,000,000,000.00 holiday, 
> A good day to blow off some steam.
> So what if it's  a material holiday? I spent $20 on candy to keep the little bastards in the neighborhood quiet for a year!

 Which holiday are you talking about? About Halloween, Fool's  Day.... which one?  
If you want to let off some steam, you could listen to classical music   ::

----------


## ZeusTKP

> It's a bad idea to celebrate a foreigners' holiday in our own country... I don't approve of such actions :-/ Even if it's not taken seriously at all. It is not ours.

 I don't think that Russia needs any more nationalism or xenophobia right now.  It's regressing to a totalitarian state.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by capecoddah  A $5,000,000,000.00 holiday, 
> A good day to blow off some steam.
> So what if it's  a material holiday? I spent $20 on candy to keep the little bastards in the neighborhood quiet for a year!   *Which holiday are you talking about? About Halloween, Fool's  Day.... which one?* 
> If you want to let off some steam, you could listen to classical music

 Halloween, of course  ::  
[/b]

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  It's a bad idea to celebrate a foreigners' holiday in our own country... I don't approve of such actions :-/ Even if it's not taken seriously at all. It is not ours.   I don't think that Russia needs any more nationalism or xenophobia right now.  It's regressing to a totalitarian state.

 Agree with ZeusTKP.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by ZeusTKP  I don't think that Russia needs any more nationalism or xenophobia right now.  It's regressing to a totalitarian state.   Agree with ZeusTKP.

 Конечно, из Далласа и из Чарльстона виднее, что происходит в России.   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by ZeusTKP  I don't think that Russia needs any more nationalism or xenophobia right now.  It's regressing to a totalitarian state.   Agree with ZeusTKP.   Конечно, из Далласа и из Чарльстона виднее, что происходит в России.

 I don't think that you actually have to be in Russia, or any other country for that matter, in order to understand what is going on over three. It's 21st century y'all  ::

----------


## ZeusTKP

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by ZeusTKP  I don't think that Russia needs any more nationalism or xenophobia right now.  It's regressing to a totalitarian state.   Agree with ZeusTKP.   Конечно, из Далласа и из Чарльстона виднее, что происходит в России.

 Ya rodilsya v moskve.  U menya tam ostalis' rodstviniki.  I ya tam ne davno bil.  No nekotorie veshi mozhno sudit' ne smotrya gde naxodishsya, na primer voina v Irake i tsinzura v Rossie.

----------


## DagothWarez

> No nekotorie veshi mozhno sudit' ne smotrya gde naxodishsya, na primer voina v Irake i tsinzura v Rossie.

 И что же не пропустила цензура интересно?   ::

----------


## Оля

> No nekotorie veshi mozhno sudit' ne smotrya gde naxodishsya, na primer voina v Irake i tsinzura v Rossie.

 Я, даже живя в России, не знаю, что в России есть какие-то глобальные проблемы с цензурой. Так что, видимо, действительно неважно, где находишься.  ::   
По-моему, сейчас такое время (не только в России), что цензуры нет ВООБЩЕ. В принципе. Никакой. Иногда даже кажется, что она бы не помешала.
А если и есть что-то такое из области политики, чего цензура не пропускает, то интересно, как же можно об этом узнать, находясь далеко за пределами страны?? Не каждой разведке это под силу, не то что рядовому эмигранту (на всякий случай, извини, ZeusTKP, если я тебя этими словами обидела).

----------


## ZeusTKP

TV is state owned, for example. 
But I don't feel very comfortable talking about this, even on the internet.

----------


## ZeusTKP

> Originally Posted by ZeusTKP   (на всякий случай, извини, ZeusTKP, если я тебя этими словами обидела).

 no, I'm very thick-skinned

----------


## gRomoZeka

> But I don't feel very comfortable talking about this, even on the internet.

   ::

----------


## chaika

О цензуре. В США мы ежедневно слушаем по радио или смотрим по ТВ и хвалу и критику своего Президента, своего правительства. А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента? Нет. Значит, или он действительно бог или цензура есть.

----------


## charlestonian

> О цензуре. В США мы ежедневно слушаем по радио или смотрим по ТВ и хвалу и критику своего Президента, своего правительства. А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента? Нет. Значит, или он действительно бог или цензура есть.

 Yep. Russia always had, and will have censorship. It will always be a police state!

----------


## Оля

> А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента?

 Да, критикуют.
Может быть, это делают не журналисты. Но если есть человек, который захочет по ТВ высказать свое недовольство президентом и правительством, то он может это сделать. Это может быть какой-нибудь писатель или деятель культуры. И никто его за это не посадит. 
Если журналисты выполняют заказ правительства (если это так), то это дело их совести. Но в России живут не только журналисты.

----------


## DagothWarez

Ну не знаю. Мне наше ТВ больше нравится. Разнообразнее и интереснее. Я могу сравнивать, у меня тарелочка стоит и наши каналы идут одновременно.
Попса у нас еще хуже, чем на Западе это да, а про политику интереснее говорят. Кстати говоря, кого только по центральному ТВ не показывают. И Новодворскую и Борового. Какая цензура? Вы чё?

----------


## ST

имхо какая то "само-цензура" все же есть. владельцы медиа не камикадзе...они хотят работать и деньги зарабатывать...а если они знают, что пропустив какой то жареный анти-путинский факт, они поднимут продажи своей газеты на 10%, но при этом рискуют что к ним придут люди в масках и устроют выемку документов...оно им надо? А то что люди в масках таки могут прийти показывают процессы с НТВ, Коммерсантом и многими другими.  
Можно конечно сказать, что те на кого наехали были не совсем чисты перед законом...но мы ведь в России живем...чистых тут вообще нет, и наезжать можно на любого...но пока почему то наезжают на тех кто не любит Пу....   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> имхо какая то "само-цензура" все же есть

 Что там у них в голове, черт его знает. Но в целом нашу прессу и ТВ читать и смотреть интереснее. 
Да кстати, можно подумать какие-нибудь супер-пупер оппозиционные “грани” чего-то нарыли на Путина. Так, домыслы одни.
Мне во всяком случае, нет необходимости смотреть после новостей на нашем ТВ, BBC например, чтобы узнать, а что "скрыли" наши.

----------


## Basil77

> О цензуре. В США мы ежедневно слушаем по радио или смотрим по ТВ и хвалу и критику своего Президента, своего правительства. А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента? Нет. Значит, или он действительно бог или цензура есть.

 Да достаточно послушать "Эхо Москвы" или посмотреть RTVI - там Путина такими помоями поливают, что аж противно. Я бы вот точно эти каналы прикрыл, а журналюг этих пересажал бы всех.  ::   Какая на фиг цензура? Если бы в США какой-нибудь канал позволил себе подобное по отношению к власти, его бы давно прикрыли, а у нас - ничего, работают.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Да достаточно послушать "Эхо Москвы" или посмотреть RTVI - там Путина такими помоями поливают, что аж противно.

 Наши некоторые западные друзья почему-то считают, что как минимум половина вещания должна состоять из помоев на голову Путина. Типа для сбалансированности что ли. 
Хотя если честно я вообще не понимаю на него наездов. Буш развязал войну, а что сделал такого ужасного Путин? Якобы убил журналистку? Но про Буша то точно известно, что войну начал он, а вот на счет Путина это все измышления на пустом месте.

----------


## Basil77

> Хотя если честно я вообще не понимаю на него наездов. Буш развязал войну, а что сделал такого ужасного Путин? Якобы убил журналистку? Но про Буша то точно известно, что войну начал он, а вот на счет Путина это все измышления на пустом месте.

 Как ты не понимешь! Путин ведёт страну к тоталитаризму и диктатуре! Национализирует нефтяную и газовую отрасли! Отбирает у белых, пушистых (прямо ангелочки), справедливых и демократичных олигархов их компании и передаёт мерзкому, коррумпированному, тоталитарному государству, а потом бросает этих святых мученников в тюрьмы! Мы все тут стонем под гнётом режима, который установил Путин! Он убил демократию в России!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Chaika, насчёт цензуры - дело не в критике. Сейчас (как того требует постулат о свободе слова) критика президента и правительства даже необходимы любой власти, чтобы никто не смел обвинить в нарушении демократических принципов.
Демократия - как форма государственного управления тоже имеет самоограничения.
В развитых странах население проявляет весьма незначительную политическую активность. Фермеру из какой-нибудь Небраски обычно так наплевать на всё, что происходит на Капитолийском холме (да и знает ли он о нем - вот вопрос), что любая критика (да и похвальба, если уж на то пошло) - становятся бесполезными. 
Политика - большая игра и даже в условиях демократии (даже лучше всего - при демократии) можно манипулировать и общественным мнением и голосами избирателей. 
В США власть принадлежит президенту лишь номинально. Существует несколько десятков (может быть сотня) семей, в совокупности прями или косвенно владеющих около 80-90% всего богатства Америки. 
Им и принадлежит власть. Кто в настоящее время является президентом, какой сейчас политический курс и т.д. - не важно. Они были есть и будут настоящими хозяевами. Их интересы лоббируют конгрессмены и сенаторы. Они финансируют президентские компании, имеют связи в силовых ведомствах. Это даже не теория заговора - это экономическая ситуация. Заговора никакого нет, никто не вынашивает планы мирового господства. Простые человеческие интересы по сохранению своего положения и существующего статуса кво. 
Если же взять весь мир, то похожая ситуация наблюдается повсеместно (за редкими исключениями). 90% мировых богатств принадлежат 10% населения земли. Эти 10% никогда не будут волновать президенты, формы государственного строя, и т.д. У остального же народа сохраняется видимость того, что от них что-то в этом мире зависит. Демократия - удобная форма, когда рабы не стремятся освободиться, потому что думают, что они свободны.
Поэтому присутствие в СМИ критики президента - ещё не является ни признаком того, что до населения доносится вся информация (то, что президент и правительство - идиоты - скажет любой гражданин любой страны - от того, что это скажут по ТВ - ничего не изменится). А вот реальное положение дел в Ираке, реальное исполнение государственного бюджета, реальные факты о состоянии экономики и промышленности - всё это подвергается цензуре не только в США, но и во всём остальном мире. Свобода слова не даёт гарантии того, что у населения будет достоверная и полная информация о том, что происходит на самом деле. По телевизору людям говорят лишь то, что они хотят услышать.

----------


## Basil77

Рамиль, пока я читал твой пост, этот твой глаз меня чуть не свёл с ума! Так и моргает, зараза.   ::

----------


## ST

А за что их сажать то? за то что на Великого рот свой грязный посмели открыть? Если они неправду говорят-в суд их и наказать рублем\посадить. А если правду-нехай говорят..или я что то не понимаю в этой жизни?  ::  
Понятно, что на Западе тоже не все так просто, но я например не могу представить чтоб в России вышел фильм типа "фаренгейт 9.11" но про П, или фильм типа "team america" но с действием в Чечне...

----------


## Ramil

> А за что их сажать то? за то что на Великого рот свой грязный посмели открыть? Если они неправду говорят-в суд их и наказать рублем\посадить. А если правду-нехай говорят..или я что то не понимаю в этой жизни?  
> Понятно, что на Западе тоже не все так просто, но я например не могу представить чтоб в России вышел фильм типа "фаренгейт 9.11" но про П, или фильм типа "team america" но с действием в Чечне...

 Помню, А. Невзоров, выпустил при содействии Березовского фильм  "Чистилище" (вроде как художественный - но очень натуралистический) о первой чеченской войне. На меня, в своё время, произвёл довольно сильное впечатление. Конечно тогда президентом был ЕБН, и всё было по-другому, но этот фильм показывали в прайм-тайм по одному из центральных ТВ каналов.

----------


## ST

ну при ЕБН можно было все, тут не поспоришь...

----------


## Basil77

> А за что их сажать то? за то что на Великого рот свой грязный посмели открыть? Если они неправду говорят-в суд их и наказать рублем\посадить. А если правду-нехай говорят..или я что то не понимаю в этой жизни?  
> Понятно, что на Западе тоже не все так просто, но я например не могу представить чтоб в России вышел фильм типа "фаренгейт 9.11" но про П, или фильм типа "team america" но с действием в Чечне...

 Про "пересажал" это я так, для красного словца. Меня просто бесит манера этих журналистов вести себя, типа "все вокруг дерьмо, а я один хороший". А насчёт "Фаренгейта", давно сделали бы, и, по крайней мере, на западе показали бы, если бы набралось достаточно порочащих Путина фактов. А делать документальный фильм на одних домыслах и предположениях нельзя - засмеют. Про Чечню же достаточно материалов есть о зверствах и с той и с другой стороны. Но это, как говорится, a la guerre сomme a la guerre, ничего не поделаешь.

----------


## Basil77

Вся эта дискуссия о свободе слова в России напомнила мне один старый анекдот из советских времён. Приведу его здесь, чтобы немного разрядить обстановку:
Американец и русский спорят о свободе слова. Американец говорит:
 - Я могу выйти на площадь перед Белым Домом и крикнуть "Рейган - дурак", и мне за это ничего не будет.
 - Подумаешь! - отвечает русский, - я тоже могу выйти на Красную площадь и крикнуть "Рейган - дурак", и мне тоже ничего за это не будет.

----------


## DagothWarez

И вообще. Чё щаз можно скрыть? При совке все всё знали, а уж сейчас то, когда у всего активного населения – интернет. Какая на фиг цензура? 
Кто-нибудь в состоянии привести мне человека, от которого что-то “скрыли”, и которому “раскроет глаза” передача BBC? Какие могут быть тайны в век информации? Просто маразм.

----------


## adoc

Скрыть можно много чего, если знаючи как (те, кто в курсе, что такое перешнурованные тетради, меня поймут).  Банковские трансакции из космоса не видно. Во многих странах есть так называемая freedom of information legislation, свод законов и легальных приёмов, гарантирующих доступ журналистов и публики к госинформации.  В России этого нет.  Так что, как справедливо заметил Рамил, свобода [некомпетентного] слова - хорошо, а свобода доступа к информации - ешё лучше. 
Trick-o-treat anyone?

----------


## Lampada

> Рамиль, пока я читал твой пост, этот твой глаз меня чуть не свёл с ума! Так и моргает, зараза.

 А ты, как я, закрывай его рукой.

----------


## Юрка

> ...А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента? Нет...

 А я видел критику послания Путина со стороны Зюганова. Слышал критику создания стабилизационного фонда. А вообще да, на центральных каналах критики почти нет.

----------


## Юрка

> О цензуре. В США мы ежедневно слушаем по радио или смотрим по ТВ и хвалу и критику своего Президента, своего правительства...

 Это не значит, что Вы знаете истину и не находитесь под информационным колпаком. Сознание многих людей мифологизировано, заштамповано. В каждой стране своя пропаганда и свои стереотипы.
Я вот например не могу смотреть ни одного американского фильма о русских. Даже когда американцы хотят снять хороший фильм о русских, и тогда получается фигня. Например про подводную лодку К-19 с Фордом в роли капитана.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by chaika  А в Москве по ТВ критикуют вашего Президента?   Да, критикуют.
> Может быть, это делают не журналисты. Но если есть человек, который захочет по ТВ высказать свое недовольство президентом и правительством, то он может это сделать. Это может быть какой-нибудь писатель или деятель культуры. *И никто его за это не посадит.* 
> Если журналисты выполняют заказ правительства (если это так), то это дело их совести. Но в России живут не только журналисты.

 Yeah, they just kill him, that's all  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Рамиль, пока я читал твой пост, этот твой глаз меня чуть не свёл с ума! Так и моргает, зараза.     А ты, как я, закрывай его рукой.

 Надо просто нажать на "Стоп" в меню (значок с красным крестиком на белом фоне), и картинка остановится.

----------


## Оля

> Yeah, they just kill him, that's all

 It's a falsehood and a bosh. 
By the way, do you really think the laughing smilie is suitable here? This question is rhetorical.

----------


## Оля

chaika, в России не так уж мало людей, которые в той или иной форме много раз позволяли себе критиковать президента, в том числе на ТВ.

----------


## charlestonian

Happy turkey day y'all

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Basil77  Рамиль, пока я читал твой пост, этот твой глаз меня чуть не свёл с ума! Так и моргает, зараза.     А ты, как я, закрывай его рукой.   Надо просто нажать на "Стоп" в меню (значок с красным крестиком на белом фоне), и картинка остановится.

 И точно!  Спасибо, Оля!   ::

----------

